# Behringer ECM8000 Mic



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, I was checking out that mic and it seem well priced and all, but it has a XLR connector? Where am I supposed to connect it to use it with REW? I got a 6.5mm jack MIC input on my soundcard console and MIDI input also, thought I could use them ?

any help, never use a mic in my life... lol



**btw does REW work with window Vista 32-bit?


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i think you might need a mic preamp

behringer also sells that.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You'll require this preamp to use with the ECM8000.

brucek


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

hi bruce, what's the advantage of this mic preamp over the other behringer mic preamps?


----------



## mswlogo (May 8, 2007)

Check out this unit, it's $150.00

And it will power the ECM 8000 through USB power.

http://www.tascam.com/details;8,15,70.html

I'm using it now with ECM 8000.

It does a bunch of other stuff too.

Works on Vista, XP and Mac.

I've tried about 4 different brands and this is one of the nicest and cheapest.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> what's the advantage of this mic preamp over the other behringer mic preamps?


It's the cheapest they have that works with the ECM8000....

brucek


----------



## mswlogo (May 8, 2007)

Note the TASCAM one I posted above is a USB Sound Card with XLR Phatom Powered Mic inputs built in. Plug it in any computer and all you need is the Mic. It has 24/96 ADC and DAC and can handle 4 channels in and out. It also has SPDIF in and out. With a laptop it completely portable, no power cords.

If REW supported ASIO you could connect the output side all digitally and avoid D/A and A/D and fiddling with levels. Most hometheater preamps convert analog inputs to digital.

Using RPlusD that displays Signal to Noise says expect to see 30-60 S/N on the loop back test. I got 66 S/N with this unit. You can also switch between 48khz and 44Khz which makes a huge difference in S/N. Turns out 44Khz is much better S/N because it avoids resampling.

I used to use an all Analog Rolls MP13 Preamp for the ECM 8000 and it was junk compared to this setup.

The EMU 044 is also very nice and bit more money.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

brucek said:


> It's the cheapest they have that works with the ECM8000....
> 
> brucek


thanks!


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

And I use this one http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/AudioBuddy-main.html


----------

